# Homemade tools and hardware



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

*mini-tablesaw prototype*

Hey guys,

This is a first attempt at making a homemade tablesaw for cutting thin material.
I slapped this first prototype together in around two hours (hence the crappy Nokia pictures), mainly because it was freezing cold inside my shop and I had a hurt elbow and only the bandsaw to cut plywood strips (which lead to massive hand-planing of the cuts to straighten them - surprisingly easy on plywood with a well-honed plane blade).

Anyway, here are a few shots of my latest hoax, all made with recycled parts (I have quite a bunch of electric motors of various sizes and powers, DC or AC).



















A nice surprise I got when giving it its first run is that that thingie ejects almost all the sawdust downwards, hence absolutely nothing is flying around:



















Now that's a nice thing when fooling around with MDF, as was the case here.

Now that it's up and running, I'll mod it by reducing the main arbor and concealing the motor under the work surface, add it T-tracks, a fence, and an auto-feed system with rollers and featherboards to cut very long strips with ease. I first designed this mini TS for making bindings and other inlay strips.
The next level will be using a round unteethed paper-cutter circular blade, to get ultra-smooth cuts on thin material (the current blade handled the 5mm MDF without trouble).

Now, what are your impressions?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Sodabowski said:


> *mini-tablesaw prototype*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> ...


Really nice, this is the way to go.
Build tools, use tools, upgrade tools!
Is the little motor really strong enough?
Really cool work there.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Sodabowski said:


> *mini-tablesaw prototype*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> ...


Yep, it's really powerful for an old crappy motor. If need be, I'll replace the magnets with NdFeB ones if I find them in the same sizes


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

Sodabowski said:


> *mini-tablesaw prototype*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> ...


Thomas that's the way to do it. Proxxon make miniature drills sawbenches etc. & they start at about £120 - around three hundred & fifty yours will do the same job. Thats inventiveness
Cheers & keep practicing the modes
Best
Trevor


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Sodabowski said:


> *mini-tablesaw prototype*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> ...


Yep, they sell all things Proxxon where I work  I'm already working on the second powertol: a MDF bandsaw. More to come soon!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Sodabowski said:


> *mini-tablesaw prototype*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> ...


Very very cool. I've always wondered why the mini power tools were so expensive.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Sodabowski said:


> *mini-tablesaw prototype*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> ...


now thats nice 
what sawblade did you used one of proxxon´s or a blade from a dremell like maschine 
you can bett I will follow this on the edge of the chair

take care
Dennis


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Sodabowski said:


> *mini-tablesaw prototype*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> ...


I think you will need a sawstop mini. Jk  I like what you have done.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Sodabowski said:


> *mini-tablesaw prototype*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> ...


@Dennis: it's a blade I had bought years ago, I don't remember the brand, but I'll check, as they still sell these where I work 

@dave hahaha  thx


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

*pen turning lathe prototype*

Hey guys!

Back from the mountains (alas, too soon).

First this quickie blog post about what happens when you order a pen turning mandrel without owning a lathe. Being a cheap skate, and a long-time reuse-recycle-minded guy, I of course built myself a wee lathe with all recycled parts: motor from an old printer (or photocopier, can't really remember, I dismantled so many of both…), pulleys and timing belt also from reclaimed hardware, so for the bearings (hidden in the block to the left of the mandrel and at the tailstock side), scrap ply and bits and bolts.
I of course bought a very decent mandrel from Ernie at Bear Tooth Woods, he can only be described as "the best" in every aspect, period.










After some thinking on why I always seem to lack the exact sized bit I have to use (Murphy's law about woodworking), I ended up with this prototype.










The open pulleys with the timing belt enable for very quick disassembly and insertion of the mandrel.
For the tailstock pin I used a hard-drive bearing, which had a permanently attached screw that I quickly turned to a brad point on my drill press.










Cue an old bolt from old junk, a few scraps of ply, and you end up with a very functional and quite stable pen lathe at no cost at all.

So far so good for a quick-slapped prototype.

Check this out:










These are #6 and 7, the four previous ones were: #1 and #2 spalted beech, #3 made for mom (the first Chlorociboria-infested, tricky not to overheat it when sanding, I lost a bit of color in one place), #4 a sisty-made for herself, #5 a sisty-made for one of our aunties, #6 and #7 are here, #8 is the second Chlorociboria, which will be a full project post with lots of pictures and definately a keeper for my very freakin' self (NFS!), and #9 is a tedious black palm which took me around two hours to slowly turn but that ended up very well.










Now for #10 which will be a Chlorociboria-infested too. 
Yup, I love this mushy goodness.


----------



## MOJOE (Jun 13, 2009)

Sodabowski said:


> *pen turning lathe prototype*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> ...


Outstanding!!!


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

Sodabowski said:


> *pen turning lathe prototype*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> ...


Very clever Thomas! I can see where some of your spalted wood will be going/


----------



## SSMDad (Apr 17, 2011)

Sodabowski said:


> *pen turning lathe prototype*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> ...


Wow nice going on the lathe and great pens! Wish my mind worked that way at times. haha


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

Sodabowski said:


> *pen turning lathe prototype*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> ...


Ingenious and resourceful
Thanks for the blog.
Scott


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Sodabowski said:


> *pen turning lathe prototype*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> ...


I REALLY LOVE this kind of ingenuity. Keep it up!


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Sodabowski said:


> *pen turning lathe prototype*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the nice words guys, I just finished #10 and filmed the whole process  Watch out for a LONG video series on youtube quite soon!


----------



## Woodbutcher3 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sodabowski said:


> *pen turning lathe prototype*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> ...


This is right in Rance's backyard. 
I think you two must be twins by different mothers. 
He build's and blogs creativity.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Sodabowski said:


> *pen turning lathe prototype*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> ...


Way to go.
You are always so wonderful creative, and can make noting into something.
I'm really impressed by the simplicity.
Best thoughts my friend,
Mads


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Sodabowski said:


> *pen turning lathe prototype*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> ...


@Mads, you'll be able to give it a try next week


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Sodabowski said:


> *pen turning lathe prototype*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> ...


I will love to.
We will take the beer at your place if that is a invitation.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Sodabowski said:


> *pen turning lathe prototype*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> ...


You got it, and I already have the beer


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Sodabowski said:


> *pen turning lathe prototype*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> ...


Skål (Danish).


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Sodabowski said:


> *pen turning lathe prototype*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> ...


The almighty Google doesn't understand what you just said.

Neither do I


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Sodabowski said:


> *pen turning lathe prototype*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> ...


http://www.awa.dk/glosary/slainte.htm
Try this…


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Sodabowski said:


> *pen turning lathe prototype*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> ...


That us using the old brain matter. Good job.
Arlin


----------



## huntter2022 (Mar 29, 2011)

Sodabowski said:


> *pen turning lathe prototype*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> ...


That is awesome to make what you need and to recycle .

The pens look great


----------



## Diggerjacks (Oct 22, 2009)

Sodabowski said:


> *pen turning lathe prototype*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> ...


Salut Thomas

Une bien belle aventure que tu nous présente là
J'adore la simplicité de ton système et le mode "récupération"

Félicitations


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Sodabowski said:


> *pen turning lathe prototype*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> ...




```
Arlin & David: thanks guys :)<br />
```
 DJ: merci  comme dit l'autre, "c'est moche, mais ça marche!"


----------



## Larry_S (Jun 14, 2012)

Sodabowski said:


> *pen turning lathe prototype*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> ...


Very nice!!


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

*Quickslap pen lathe update*

Hi guys,

On the "fast & furious" series, I had some nice time with the parents at our countryside home, and grabbed a mahogany cutoff in one of them bins, cut it to size and brought it back home (along with some goodies for someone here that will recognize himself 










Just attached it to the pen lathe (drill press helped drill and countersink the holes), the previous part was a crappy plywood chunk which edge was quite worn off, resulting in less than linear motion for the chisels! This will help things a lot. Next up, add a circlip to the mandrel to avoid lateral movement and vibrations!

Cheers!


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

Sodabowski said:


> *Quickslap pen lathe update*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> ...


Nice setup.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

Sodabowski said:


> *Quickslap pen lathe update*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> ...


Hi Thomas, glad you had a nice visit with your folks. In the States we would call this Spring Break. I love your solution to having a small lathe. I love your spirit. Been working on the Laura wedding goblet idea and have made some progress.

Best wishes!!
Ken


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

Sodabowski said:


> *Quickslap pen lathe update*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> ...


*ESTUVISTE GENIAL!!!!! TE ADMIRO ;-D*


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Sodabowski said:


> *Quickslap pen lathe update*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> ...


Thanks guys 

@ Ken: I brought something for you, expect a parcel soon


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Sodabowski said:


> *Quickslap pen lathe update*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> ...


Super cool Thomas.
I love your thinking!
Hope life is sweet in Paris and that you get the time for playing and smelling wood.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Sodabowski said:


> *Quickslap pen lathe update*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> ...


Not quite, I haven't had the time to try it wit this new tool rest… but the time will come 
Best thoughts my friend


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Sodabowski said:


> *Quickslap pen lathe update*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> ...


;-)


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

*Little disgression: homemade ceiling cord reel prototype idea*

To follow Al's blog entry, here is a quick little preview of a possible way to build a shop-made ceiling cord reel (basic idea)











*Edit*: I added a forum topic here to discuss the numbers and options for those interested in that potential shop project.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Sodabowski said:


> *Little disgression: homemade ceiling cord reel prototype idea*
> 
> To follow Al's blog entry, here is a quick little preview of a possible way to build a shop-made ceiling cord reel (basic idea)
> 
> ...


If youtube ever works, that is…

The idea is to have the wire coming from the ceiling into a fixed cylinder (the central brown cylinder) that is connected to the ceiling and suspended by any means, through the center hole of a metal lazy susan. Said ball bearing has its bottom attached to the fixed inner cylinder, and its upper par to beams that hold the outer (hollowed out) cylinder, which has a flat bottom. Not pictured is a crown pulley with a motor to drive it. That was a very quick 3D modelling, I will try to spare some time to make a small working model to validate the concept, expect something next week (on holidays at the parents', where my shop and tools are).


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Sodabowski said:


> *Little disgression: homemade ceiling cord reel prototype idea*
> 
> To follow Al's blog entry, here is a quick little preview of a possible way to build a shop-made ceiling cord reel (basic idea)
> 
> ...


If the end is plugged in, what keeps it from twisting the cord?


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Sodabowski said:


> *Little disgression: homemade ceiling cord reel prototype idea*
> 
> To follow Al's blog entry, here is a quick little preview of a possible way to build a shop-made ceiling cord reel (basic idea)
> 
> ...


The fact that the cord itself is not rotating. In fact only the outer part rotates around the fixed center, which doesn't move. As if you had one side of the cord grabbed in your left hand and you rolled the cord around it with your other hand.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Sodabowski said:


> *Little disgression: homemade ceiling cord reel prototype idea*
> 
> To follow Al's blog entry, here is a quick little preview of a possible way to build a shop-made ceiling cord reel (basic idea)
> 
> ...


In fact it's exactly the same principle as some fishing reels: you have both those with a rotating barrel:










and those with a fixed one:


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Sodabowski said:


> *Little disgression: homemade ceiling cord reel prototype idea*
> 
> To follow Al's blog entry, here is a quick little preview of a possible way to build a shop-made ceiling cord reel (basic idea)
> 
> ...


ok, got it. The cord could come up through the center, which wouldn't spin. Good idea.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Sodabowski said:


> *Little disgression: homemade ceiling cord reel prototype idea*
> 
> To follow Al's blog entry, here is a quick little preview of a possible way to build a shop-made ceiling cord reel (basic idea)
> 
> ...


Exactly. I guess the commercial ones certainly work like that. I'll have to open one to check it out (namely, my home vacuum's). Just add a pyramid or a cone at the bottom to center the cord and you're good to go.
I'll try to get some plans and a prototype done. Along with Matthias Wandel's gear generator software and a cheap $5 ebay geared motor and $7 power supply, we can get a shop-made one done. Hmm maybe time for some numbers!


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Sodabowski said:


> *Little disgression: homemade ceiling cord reel prototype idea*
> 
> To follow Al's blog entry, here is a quick little preview of a possible way to build a shop-made ceiling cord reel (basic idea)
> 
> ...


Forum post here those interested in the idea, so we can brainstorm a bit and decide on the needs.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

Sodabowski said:


> *Little disgression: homemade ceiling cord reel prototype idea*
> 
> To follow Al's blog entry, here is a quick little preview of a possible way to build a shop-made ceiling cord reel (basic idea)
> 
> ...


I tried to follow the Forum Post Link above but it gave me a "page can't be found" message. Your idea will work, but I wonder why bother? I almost never need extension cords except when I do outdoor projects. Different situations and work needs I guess.


----------



## donjohn24 (Oct 15, 2010)

Sodabowski said:


> *Little disgression: homemade ceiling cord reel prototype idea*
> 
> To follow Al's blog entry, here is a quick little preview of a possible way to build a shop-made ceiling cord reel (basic idea)
> 
> ...


Forum link should be this

(there was a redundant 'for' at the end of the address)


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

Sodabowski said:


> *Little disgression: homemade ceiling cord reel prototype idea*
> 
> To follow Al's blog entry, here is a quick little preview of a possible way to build a shop-made ceiling cord reel (basic idea)
> 
> ...


Lovely little idea and the beginning of a reasonable option to a $330.00 "Made in Mexico" cadillac ! If enough outlets are built into a normal sized home shop, extension cords are unnecessary unless you have to take your work outside for one reason or another. But for me own self, I would rather invest $330.00 in a couple cases of Reisling Auslese and be done with it. Go sodabowski ! I love shop built alternatives to everything (save…the Reisling Auslese of course !) -{0)


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Sodabowski said:


> *Little disgression: homemade ceiling cord reel prototype idea*
> 
> To follow Al's blog entry, here is a quick little preview of a possible way to build a shop-made ceiling cord reel (basic idea)
> 
> ...


*$330.00 in a couple cases of Reisling Auslese and be done with it. *
.
The hose reel is purchased AFTER the Reisling. I should have made that more clear


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Sodabowski said:


> *Little disgression: homemade ceiling cord reel prototype idea*
> 
> To follow Al's blog entry, here is a quick little preview of a possible way to build a shop-made ceiling cord reel (basic idea)
> 
> ...


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

*bandsaw build progress*

This is my soap dispenser. There are many others like it but this one is mine.










And once it's empty there are a few goodies to look for inside the pumps of these things:










The hard plastic balls are very nice and shiny (not as in this picture, I stuffed it in a hole in my tabletop so it wouldn't move during the picture). I collect them for fun and maybe someday I will have enough to make a bracelet or something 

The stainless steel spring in these things is of good interest to me. I have a decent collection of hardware parts scavenged from all the electronic items I dismantled over the years (and I began it early). Mainly printers and photocopiers. In this case I was searching through my compression springs collection for a pair that would be around 1 cm long and with enough strength to be used for the freewheel of the small bandsaw I'm building. It turns out that I used one of the springs from my dismantled soapo dispenserz. Kthx.

And so the story continues: meet my little friend Tom (*Saw*yer):










This is the freewheel, with its support and adjusting caddy. The bolt allows for tensioning of the blade, and the set screws for sideways orientation of the wheel. The whole assembly will be attached to the body via hinges, to allow for the vertical plane orientation, and I will also be using one of the soap dispenser springs for it.










Here you can see the face of the wheel. It's MDF, hollowed to lighten it up a bit and allow for manual rotation. I know, Matthias Wandel tested it and concluded that MDF is not a great material for a bandsaw wheel, but as this will be a very small scale one with no need for speed, I prefer to have a really homogenous pair of wheels as I will use it mainly for veneer slicing and pen blanks roughing.










Here you can see the two spring halves used for the push action against the wheel mount. Pull action is via a pair of hex screws, fitted with threaded inserts. The wood for these parts is decent quality pine and some plywood, as MDF would not react properly to threaded inserts anyway.










This is the power wheel, hollowed as the freewheel to gain some weight, add it some sexiness and a few grip points to turn it by hand. It will be driven via a timing belt, just like my pen lathe.










And here the face view. I haven't erased the pencil lines yet.

Hopefully I will be able to finish the bandsaw rather soon now, as the tools I needed to build these parts were at my parents' place. Expect a few updates and a finished project post in the coming weeks.
Alas, time was too short to even start the prototype cord reel. Later.

Cheers!


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Sodabowski said:


> *bandsaw build progress*
> 
> This is my soap dispenser. There are many others like it but this one is mine.
> 
> ...


Great blog. The lathe is cool. I'm looking forward to the bandsaw.


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

Sodabowski said:


> *bandsaw build progress*
> 
> This is my soap dispenser. There are many others like it but this one is mine.
> 
> ...












*VAS MUY BIEN SODA ;-D
NO HACE FALTA ACLARAR QUE SOMOS HERMANOS DE HOME-MADE ;-)))))))))))*


----------



## llwynog (May 5, 2011)

Sodabowski said:


> *bandsaw build progress*
> 
> This is my soap dispenser. There are many others like it but this one is mine.
> 
> ...


Cute ! Looking forward to seeing the completion of this mini-me version of Mathias' bandsaw.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Sodabowski said:


> *bandsaw build progress*
> 
> This is my soap dispenser. There are many others like it but this one is mine.
> 
> ...


This looks so cute. Pictures… PLEASE?


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

Sodabowski said:


> *bandsaw build progress*
> 
> This is my soap dispenser. There are many others like it but this one is mine.
> 
> ...


*RANCE: IF YOUR QUESTIONS FOR MY PHOTO: MY PULLEY IS MADE OF WOOD ;-D*


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Sodabowski said:


> *bandsaw build progress*
> 
> This is my soap dispenser. There are many others like it but this one is mine.
> 
> ...


Looking really cool Thomas.
What a wonderful project.
What about blades?
I can't wait to see this baby running.
I love your thinking my friend.
Hope summer was awsome in Paris.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Sodabowski said:


> *bandsaw build progress*
> 
> This is my soap dispenser. There are many others like it but this one is mine.
> 
> ...


@ Kova: como no, 'mano 

@ rance: I don't have more pictures right now, I'll have some time tomorrow to make a bit more of it and shoot more pixels. I'll keep you guys updated 

@ Mads: the blades? I will be making them out of 1/64" laminated boxwood shavings.

... What do you mean by "I'm not buying it"? ^^

Actually, I will reuse the old, used and abused blades from my 56" bandsaw, cut down to get rid of the warped sections and resoldered. I won't be pushing really hard on that one, as I plan to make an autofeeder for it to slice veneer out of rather soft woods, so the blades will not be pushed very far as far as strength is a concern. Minimum radius, on the other hand, might be. We'll see how well and long they hold


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Sodabowski said:


> *bandsaw build progress*
> 
> This is my soap dispenser. There are many others like it but this one is mine.
> 
> ...


Smiles and laugh.
I'm sure it will work.
Here a solder ling, notice the jig to hold the blade.
http://www.steves-workshop.co.uk/tips/bandsawblade/fixingbandsawblade.htm
Smiles,
Mads


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Sodabowski said:


> *bandsaw build progress*
> 
> This is my soap dispenser. There are many others like it but this one is mine.
> 
> ...


That's how I do it, I made a similar fixture but out of aluminium  Though, for small bandsaws, flat soldering of the blade ends is a bad idea, as the joint area becomes a flat spot. I will make a rounded jig


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Sodabowski said:


> *bandsaw build progress*
> 
> This is my soap dispenser. There are many others like it but this one is mine.
> 
> ...


That's cool too Kova. I was talking about the mini bandsaw.


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

Sodabowski said:


> *bandsaw build progress*
> 
> This is my soap dispenser. There are many others like it but this one is mine.
> 
> ...


*COPYING RANCE, over and out ;-D*


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Sodabowski said:


> *bandsaw build progress*
> 
> This is my soap dispenser. There are many others like it but this one is mine.
> 
> ...


 I'm mounting my router right now guys, I'm doing a little more of the bandsaw this afternoon  expect more pictures rance


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Sodabowski said:


> *bandsaw build progress*
> 
> This is my soap dispenser. There are many others like it but this one is mine.
> 
> ...


;-)


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

*bandsaw progress*

Quick update on the whereabouts of my homemade bandsaw.
Glueing-up the bottom wheel support:










Close-up of the top wheel support opening for the wheel orientation and blade tensioning mechanisms:










And the two wheels in place:










When hand-turning it to align the wheels I realized that my blade is warped in a spot, which makes it jump out of the wheels. Oh, well, anyway, I will recut and resolder an older blade from my shop bandsaw next time i go to the parents'.

I also received four pancake servomotors as the one I used on my homemade pen lathe, of the whisper-quiet kind, and they already have the pulley for the size of timing belts I use for these homemade powertools. So this will be very handy when installing the motor on the bandsaw!

I will still have to round the angles and add the front cover over the wheels, paint it, try it out, and cut pen blanks and bent lamination strips with it!


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

Sodabowski said:


> *bandsaw progress*
> 
> Quick update on the whereabouts of my homemade bandsaw.
> Glueing-up the bottom wheel support:
> ...


Interesting project.
Is it your own design?


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Sodabowski said:


> *bandsaw progress*
> 
> Quick update on the whereabouts of my homemade bandsaw.
> Glueing-up the bottom wheel support:
> ...


Yes Scott, I designed it on the fly, to fit into the 30×60 cm (~12×24") MDF board that I used for the frame.


----------



## whitewulf (May 11, 2010)

Sodabowski said:


> *bandsaw progress*
> 
> Quick update on the whereabouts of my homemade bandsaw.
> Glueing-up the bottom wheel support:
> ...


The blade may not be the reason, are the wheels crowned? parallel to each other? Round?


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

Sodabowski said:


> *bandsaw progress*
> 
> Quick update on the whereabouts of my homemade bandsaw.
> Glueing-up the bottom wheel support:
> ...


*ESTÁS TRABAJANDO BIEN SODA!!!!!!
ME ENCANTA ESA SIERRITA HOME-MADE ;-)*


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Sodabowski said:


> *bandsaw progress*
> 
> Quick update on the whereabouts of my homemade bandsaw.
> Glueing-up the bottom wheel support:
> ...


The wheels are crowned and there are three screws to set the upper wheel perfectly parallel to the lower. The blade really is warped in one spot, where it caught the metal frame of the original bandsaw it came from…


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Sodabowski said:


> *bandsaw progress*
> 
> Quick update on the whereabouts of my homemade bandsaw.
> Glueing-up the bottom wheel support:
> ...


@ Kova: gracias amigo  ¿porque no haces una?


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

Sodabowski said:


> *bandsaw progress*
> 
> Quick update on the whereabouts of my homemade bandsaw.
> Glueing-up the bottom wheel support:
> ...




















*
TRABAJO EN UNA BAND-SAW DE 35 CMS DE DIÁMETRO DE RUEDAS DE PLYWOOD Y MOTOR 
DE 1 HP ;-)
DECIME SI TENÉS FACEBOOK Y TE MANDO EL ÁLBUM CON LOS PROGRESOS ;-)*
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.249697578407636.66981.148976618479733&type=3


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

Sodabowski said:


> *bandsaw progress*
> 
> Quick update on the whereabouts of my homemade bandsaw.
> Glueing-up the bottom wheel support:
> ...





















*CON UNA AMOLADORA SIN MOTOR Y UNA VIEJA CEPILLADORA COMO EJES, LES ATORNILLÉ LAS RUEDAS
LAS CUALES TODAVÍA NO TORNEÉ PARA HACERLES ESA CURVA CONVEXA DE LA QUE HABLA MATT WANDEL
EN WOODGEARS.CA, PARA QUE LA HOJA NO SE SALGA *


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

Sodabowski said:


> *bandsaw progress*
> 
> Quick update on the whereabouts of my homemade bandsaw.
> Glueing-up the bottom wheel support:
> ...


You gotta love a guy that builds his own tools. I have to admire you for that. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Sodabowski said:


> *bandsaw progress*
> 
> Quick update on the whereabouts of my homemade bandsaw.
> Glueing-up the bottom wheel support:
> ...


@ Kova: Caramba!

@ Ken


----------



## whitewulf (May 11, 2010)

Sodabowski said:


> *bandsaw progress*
> 
> Quick update on the whereabouts of my homemade bandsaw.
> Glueing-up the bottom wheel support:
> ...


No habla….


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

Sodabowski said:


> *bandsaw progress*
> 
> Quick update on the whereabouts of my homemade bandsaw.
> Glueing-up the bottom wheel support:
> ...


*QUIÉN NO HABLA whitewulf?



?

Click to expand...

?*


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

*Prototype bakelite vise after jeweler's version*

Hi all,










Here is my first copy of this great design from the 30's. I won the original (left of the picture) on ebay some time ago, and after cleaning it and trying it out I decided to make copies of it, mainly because my sister is studying to become a jeweler and bakelite is great for silversmithing and goldsmithing since it's rather soft.
I used this vise for cutting rather delicate scrollwork into horn and bone flats, with very nice results. The only thing that the original lacks is a clamping system.

So I had this small electrical-grade bakelite board around, with several mounting holes. I scaled down the original design to fit my stock - actually two units could fit, but I lost several parts to the Screw-Up Fairy by trying to cut them with my jeweler's saw instead of waiting to be at the parents' and use my bandsaw with the metal-cutting blade. Oh, well, prototyping, you know?










In the end I had the parts required for a single one, that I glued with slow-curing epoxy. The hardware is salvaged steel rods and brass parts from Gawd knows what, probably floppy drives and related computer hardware - I have a BUNCH of that stuff, neatly sorted out actually.










This first prototype came out rather nice, if not for a problem that I hadn't foreseen before actually building it: on the original you can see the brass linear bearings that ride around the shafts, well the length of these isn't that random: actually, when using the adjusting screw you're applying pressure to the top of the movable jaw of the vise, hence producing a rotating torque. My very short sleeve bearings aren't long enough to compensate for that on my version, so I have to manually compensate for that torque by keeping the jaw parallel to the fixed side to avoid jamming of the rods in the bushings. Well, I won't make that mistake again. Once the piece is clamped, it doesn't move anyway, so I consider this a partial success. Next ones will be better!

Thanks for watching.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Sodabowski said:


> *Prototype bakelite vise after jeweler's version*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> ...


Too neat, bet your sister will love it !


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Sodabowski said:


> *Prototype bakelite vise after jeweler's version*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> ...


Those are very nice Soda. I did not know that you could bakelite any more.

Madts.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

Sodabowski said:


> *Prototype bakelite vise after jeweler's version*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> ...


Thomas, the fact that you tried and recognize your design deficiencies is worth the effort. Nice machine work. I appreciate the variety of your interest and efforts.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Sodabowski said:


> *Prototype bakelite vise after jeweler's version*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> ...


You have a lucky sister!
Looks really cool, nice and accurate, well thought and designed.
So wonderful that you can even recycle all those parts into a new little wonder.
Way to go man.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------

